#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-07-11
<xTorettox> solo... T%T
<chilicuil> buenos dias, bienvenidos a la escuela de MOTU's, durante la proxima hora sere el pseudotraductor que intentara llevarles la interpretacion de lo que estara pasando en #ubuntu-classroom
<chilicuil> la interpretacion estara accesible mas tarde desde la pagina wiki de classroom-es, y la original en la pagina wiki de ubuntu-classroom
<chilicuil> les sugiero que tambien esten pendientes de #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<chilicuil> ahi es donde se lleva la platica casual del tema que se esta dando
<chilicuil> si tienen alguna pregunta y creen que su ingles no es suficiente, con gusto les ayudare a formularla
<chilicuil> comienzo la interpretacion ahora
<chilicuil> buenos dias, soy bhavani y he sido un miembro de ubuntu por los ultimos 5 años
<chilicuil> y hoy les hablare sobre el emocionante mundo del desarrollo de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> empecemos por lo basico, la presentacion transcurrira a traves de #ubuntu-classroom, ahi hare toda la presentacion, incluyendo los demos
<chilicuil> #ubuntu-classroom-chat es el canal indicado para hacer preguntas y hacer comentarios sobre la sesion
<chilicuil> si aun no han entrado a #ubuntu-classroom-chat por favor haganlo
<chilicuil> si tienen cualquier pregunta, haganla despues de la palabra QUESTION:, por ejemplo, QUESTION: what's ubuntu?
<chilicuil> si tienen alguna pregunta, y no se sienten confortables con su ingles, hare mi mejor esfuerzo para ayudarles a plantearla
<chilicuil> en fin, empecemos, que es Ubuntu?, ubuntu es un sistema compuesto de miles de diferentes programas escritos en muchos otros lenguajes de programacion, todas las personas tienen acceso al codigo fuente de todos los programas
<chilicuil> estos programas, se empaquetan en archivos llamados "paquetes de codigo fuente" «source packages», que consisten de 2 partes principalmente, el codigo fuente y los metadatos
<chilicuil> los metadatos incluyen la informacion de las dependencias, de los permisos de autor y de las instrucciones para compilar el programa y producir un binario (paquete .deb)
<chilicuil> cada vez que una nueva version de un programa es liberado, o cuando una persona hace algun cambio en Ubuntu, el codigo fuente del programa debe subirse a las maquinas de Launchpad para que puedan ser compiladas y produzcan un nuevo binario (paquete .deb)
<chilicuil> los archivos generados son distribuidos por el archivo y copiados a los mirrors de ubuntu alrededor del mundo, las direcciones que tienen en /etc/apt/sources.list contienen la liga a esos sitios
<chilicuil> se libera una version de Ubuntu cada 6 meses, esto es posible gracias a que establecemos fechas muy estrictas para la introduccion de cambios a ubuntu (freeze dates)
<chilicuil> epikvision: ha preguntado sobre la diferencia entre un paquete binario y uno de codigo fuente
<chilicuil> coolbhavi: ha contestado que la diferencia basica radica en que mientras un paquete de codigo fuente contiene las instrucciones que el programador escribe, un paquete binario contiene el archivo ejecutable que se genera a partir del primero
<chilicuil> coolbhavi: tambien aclara despues de un comentario en #ubuntu-classroom-chat sobre las fechas limite (freeze dates), que estás se declaran como puntos para dejar de introducir cambios a ubuntu y pasar a hacer pruebas mas extensivas sobre las partes criticas de Ubuntu, por ejemplo para ver que unity se encuentre en buen estado para cuando salga la version estable
<chilicuil> si dan un vistazo a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule podran ver el calendario completo para la version en desarrollo 12.10 (quantal), ahi mismo se definen algunas otras fechas que seguro encontraran informativas
<chilicuil> dejemonos de teoria y pasemos a la parte practica, que se necesita para comenzar en el apasionante mundo del desarrollo de Ubuntu?
<chilicuil> para empezar, querran instalar los programas que les permitiran crear y exportar sus llaves ssh y gpg, ademas de un entorno que les permita compilar software sin preocuparse por dejar hecho un desastre su sistema, como pbuilder
<chilicuil> en una version relativamente nueva de ubuntu, pueden instalarlas con el comando $ sudo apt-get install packaging-dev
<chilicuil> oh si se encuentran en una mas antigua, se puede instalar con $ sudo apt-get install gnupg pbuilder ubuntu-dev-tools bzr-builddeb apt-file
<chilicuil> eso es todos los programas que necesitan para comenzar
<chilicuil> epikvision: ha preguntado que si los prospectos a desarrolladores de Ubuntu, deberian correr la version en desarrollo
<chilicuil> margo ha comentado en el canal de charla que puede usar $ testdrive para correr la ultima version en desarrollo en una maquina virtual
<chilicuil> coolbhavi: ha respondido que recomiendo correr la ultima version en desarrollo, para tener acceso a los ultimos cambios
<chilicuil> Niraj: pregunto si se requiere mucho ancho de banda para ser desarrollador de Ubuntu
<chilicuil> a lo que coolbhavi ha respondido que el solo posee un link de 50kb/s y eso no ha sido impedimento
<chilicuil> continuando con la charla, el programa GNU Privacy Guard contiene las herramientas necesarias para crear las llaves criptograficas que se necesitaran para firmar los paquetes que se vayan modificando
<chilicuil> y como ya se habia hablado con anterioridad $ pbuilder se utiliza para crear paquetes en un entorno limpio y minimalista
<chilicuil> el paquete ubuntu-dev-tools contiene scripts que en general ayudan a hacer la vida de los desarrolladores mas productiva
<chilicuil> para crear una llave gpg, en una terminal se puede correr $  gpg --gen-key
<chilicuil> gpg preguntara por la clase de llave que desean generar (RSA vs DSA), la que se ofrece por defecto esta bien, despues preguntara por el tamaño de la llave, este valor tambien se puede dejar por defecto, aunque si desean mas seguridad podrian establecerlo a 4096
<chilicuil> despues de eso, les preguntara si desean que la llave expire, pueden contestar con la opcion por defecto (que no expire)
<chilicuil> las ultimas preguntas seran sobre su nombre, correo electronico y contraseña, intenten establecer datos con los que se sientan comodos
<chilicuil> despues de contestar el formulario, gpg creara su llave (lo que puede tomar algo de tiempo), se recomienda que muevan su mouse o hagan su cpu trabajar (abriendo programas por ejemplo) para que gpg pueda generar la suficiente entropia y genere mas rapido su llave
<chilicuil> bostik: ha preguntado como darse cuenta si ya tiene una llave o no
<chilicuil> coolbhavi: ha contestado que $  gpg --list-keys #devolvera todas las llaves que existan en su sistema
<chilicuil> una vez hayan generado su llave gpg, tendran que generar una llave ssh, si ya tienen una llave de este tipo, pueden saltarse este paso ;)
<chilicuil> si gpg aun no termina de crear su llave, pueden abrir otra terminal y crear su llave ssh mientras termina el otro comando, para generar una llave ssh, corran el siguiente comando:
<chilicuil> $ ssh-keygen -t rsa
<chilicuil> la ubicacion por defecto deberia estar bien, asi que dejenla de esa forma, a menos que tengan otra llave ssh, en cuyo caso, seguramente querran ponerla en otro lado para no sobreescribir la existente
<chilicuil> se recomienda que establezcan una contraseña, pero no es obligatorio
<chilicuil> si se preguntan para que querrian una llave ssh, la razon es porque esa llave se utiliza para cifrar el trafico que se intercambia entre launchpad y su computadora
<chilicuil> una vez tengan estas 2 llaves, se configura pbuilder, recapitulando, pbuilder sirve para 2 cosas principalmente, 1.- para asegurarse que el paquete que estamos compilando, se puede crear de forma segura sin perder dependencias, y en 2.- lugar, para no tener que instalar dependencias y dejar tirados archivos de compilacion en su sistema
<chilicuil> pueden crear varias instancias de ubuntu y debian para probar si sus paquetes compilan en diferentes versiones
<chilicuil> en fin, dejare el tema de pbuilder por el momento y hablare un poco de launchpad
<chilicuil> una vez que hayan generado sus llaves, deberan subirlas para que puedan ser anexadas a su perfil y puedan empezar a subir cambios
<chilicuil> para subir su llave gpg, pueden utilizar el siguiente comando: $  gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEY ID>
<chilicuil> esto enviara su llave publica gpg a un servidor de llaves, este servidor a su vez la sincronizara con muchos otros y podran tener acceso a ella a traves de todos ellos
<chilicuil> una vez que su llave este en internet, podran usarla para firmar su trabajo y sus contribuciones al rededor del mundo
<chilicuil> para sincronizar su llave gpg con launchpad, despues de haberla enviado al servidor de llaves, deberan introducir el fingerprint para que launchpad pueda exportarla,  https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey les ayudara a hacer este procedimiento paso a paso
<chilicuil> para usar bazaar con ubuntu y utilizar sus llaves ssh adecuadamente pueden ver el siguiente link  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916132 donde se detalla paso a paso
<chilicuil> la ultima cosa que deberan hacer será editar su archivo $HOME/.bashrc
<chilicuil> deben agregar algo como esto: export DEBFULLNAME="su nombre formal" export DEBEMAIL="su_correo@example.com"
<chilicuil> una vez que lo agreguen, no olviden abrir otra terminal o pedir a bash que tome los cambios $ source ~/.bashrc (si no usan bash como shell, editen los archivos correspondientes al programa que utilicen)
<chilicuil> de esta forma, $ dch (que sirve para agregar changelog - cambios) podra introducir su nombre y correo en sus modificaciones
<chilicuil> borax12: ha preguntado si el equipo del kernel esta abierto a contribuciones
<chilicuil> coolbhavi: contesta que si, que siempre estan buscando mas personas que ayuden a probar los kernels, y sugiere revisar  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ para conocer mas al respecto
<chilicuil> con eso termina la sesion, coolbhavi agradece el tiempo y las atenciones dadas
<chilicuil> epikvision: pregunta cuando será la proxima sesion
<chilicuil> a lo que coolbhavi responde que se tienen planeadas sesiones cada mes hasta el final del ciclo
<MrTulias> gracias por la traduccion
<chilicuil> con eso termina mi colaboración, espero poder verlos en la siguiente sesion, si desean unirse al esfuerzo del ubuntu-classroom-es, pueden enviar un correo a ubuntuclassroomes@gmail.com, gracias por su tiempo
<chilicuil> y que tengan un excelente dia
<chilicuil> de nada MrTulias =)
<cobal> <cobal> hola alguine me puede dar una mano <cobal> instale ubuntu 12.04 <cobal> puse el entorno ubuntu classic <cobal> y cuando quiero ver un video en el navegador a pantalla completa <cobal> me quedan activos los paneles de arriba y abajo <cobal> alguien sabe como puedo solucionarlo <cobal> ????
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-07-12
<LeoNet> Hola, gracias por estar ahi, quisera saber como puedo descargar y o quemar un dvd de ubuntu, pues la version cd, queda muy estrecha en un cd de 700mb.. tks
#ubuntu-classroom-es 2012-07-15
<braybaut_> buenas noches
